

Show HN: Awesome Corporate Hack - niche

Alright so here&#x27;s the concept:<p>You take a mouse, gut it, put some ware on it that installs when you plug it in...<p>Then, you call up corporate IT fixers (&quot;help desk&quot;) and be like &quot;oh man my mouse is broken!&quot;...they come, replace your mouse, and you hope they try and diagnose the problem with your &quot;broken&quot; mouse on their machine...
======
byoung2
Any IT department I've worked with would just throw the mouse away...not worth
diagnosing a cheap item like a mouse

